# Externes Laufwerk mit USB 2.0 (geloest)

## StefanP

Hallo,

zur Datensicherung versuche ich ein externes USB-Laufwerk anzuschließen. Die Anbindung funktioniert bloß leider nicht. Mal läßt sich das Laufwerk mounten, mal nicht. fdisk läßt sich problemlos auf das Laufwerk anwenden, allerdings meldet mke2fs nach dem Erstellen der inodes:

```

coruscant ~ # mke2fs /dev/sda1

mke2fs 1.37 (21-Mar-2005)

Dateisystem-Label=

OS-Typ: Linux

Blockgröße=4096 (log=2)

Fragmentgröße=4096 (log=2)

4898816 Inodes, 9780188 Blöcke

489009 Blöcke (5.00%) reserviert für den Superuser

erster Datenblock=0

299 Blockgruppen

32768 Blöcke pro Gruppe, 32768 Fragmente pro Gruppe

16384 Inodes pro Gruppe

Superblock-Sicherungskopien gespeichert in den Blöcken:

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,

        4096000, 7962624

Schreibe Inode-Tabellen: erledigt

ext2fs_update_bb_inode: Illegal triply indirect block found beim Setzen des 'Bad Block'-Inodes

```

lsusb meldet folgendes:

```

coruscant ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

außerdem:

```
coruscant ~ # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:07.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04b4 ProdID=6830 Rev= 2.40

S:  Product=Cypress AT2LP      RC7

S:  SerialNumber=DEF10B3A6EBF

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

```

Der Kernel ist 2.6.15-gentoo-r1, udev siehe unten.

```

coruscant ~ # emerge -p udev

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-079-r1

```

Manchmal lassen sich Daten auf das Laufwerk kopieren, beim erneuten mounten gibt es dann diese Meldung 

```

coruscant kernel # mount /dev/sda1

mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der

       ,,Superblock" von /dev/sda1 ist beschädigt oder es sind

       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt

```

fdisk erkennt diese Platte aber richtig:

```

coruscant kernel # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Platte /dev/sda: 40.0 GByte, 40060403712 Byte

63 Köpfe, 32 Sektoren/Spuren, 38811 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 2016 × 512 = 1032192 Bytes

    Gerät boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       38811    39120752   83  Linux

```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Stefan.Last edited by StefanP on Mon Apr 03, 2006 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelverbieger

Was hast du denn in /etc/fstab für dieses Laufwerk stehen?

Bzw. wie sieht die udev-Regel dafür aus? Nicht das das Laufwerk falsch zugeordnet wird... :Wink: 

MfG

kernelverbieger

----------

## StefanP

Da habe ich mir es einfach gemacht:

/dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstorage rw,users 0 0

Das Laufwerk wird nur manuell gemountet, eine udev-Regle gibt es nicht.

Stefan

----------

## BuLLy

Wird die Platte denn an anderen Rechnern vernünpftig erkannt? Wenn Du nur einen Rechner hast vielleicht mal ne Knoppix oder die Gentoo Inst-CD reinlegen und damit testen. So kannst Du auschließen, dass es an deiner Installation liegt.

----------

## kernelverbieger

 *StefanP wrote:*   

> Da habe ich mir es einfach gemacht:
> 
> /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstorage rw,users 0 0
> 
> Das Laufwerk wird nur manuell gemountet, eine udev-Regle gibt es nicht.
> ...

 Das Problem hört sich fast genau so an wie ich es mal hatte... :Wink: 

Achte mal darauf ob das Laufwerk nach einem reboot immer auf /dev/sda1 bleibt oder ob sich das mal ändert.

Meine 250GB USB-Platte hat nach jedem reboot eine neue Laufwerkskennzeichnung gehabt, wodurch das mounten per fstab-Eintrag unmöglich war.

Mal war es /dev/sdc1 mal /dev/sdh1 u.s.w.

Abhilfe: udev-Regeln erstellen

Guckst du hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev

----------

## StefanP

Ein baugleiches Modell läuft an einer Win98 Maschine problemlos. Es wird ja auch immer als /dev/sda erkannt, jedoch wird das Dateisystem nicht richtig erkannt. Bzw. der Superblock wird nicht richtig geschrieben. Irgendetwas mit dem Schreiben der Partitionstabelle über den USB Treiber scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Ich habe nur noch nicht die Schraube gefunden, an der gedreht werden muß, um das Problem zu lösen. Ich hatte z.B. mal eine Typhoon-Maus via USB angeschlossen, die hatte irgendwelche Timout-Probleme. Das sah ganz nach einem Software-Fehler aus. Mit dem Windows-Treiber funktionierte die Maus natürlich, weil dieser wahrscheinlich toleranter reagierte als der Linux-Treiber. Ich fürchte beinahe, das hier ein ähnliches Problem vorliegt, aber nachweisen kann ich das z. Zt. nicht.

Definitiv wird die Partitionstabelle nicht geschrieben. fdisk nach mehrmaligem ein/ausschalten führt immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Das externe USB Device ist ein Sharkoon USB2.0 Dveice indem eine Samsung 3,5'' 40GB Festplatte eingebaut ist.

Der Controller ist übrigens ein Cypress AT2LP  RC7.

Über jeden Tip bin ich nach wie vor dankbar.

Stefan.

----------

## firefly

das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist folgendes.

Probier mal das ganze ohne den USB-2.0 host-controller module (ehci-hcd). Sprich das die fesplattee mit usb-1.1 läuft.

Desweiteren bist du dir sicher den richtigen Treiber für den Host-controller(ich meine nicht das ehci-modul) am laufen hast(UHCI bzw OHCI).

mit lspci -v (ist in pciutils) kannst du das herausfinden.

Denn meist steht da ob der USB-controller UHCI oder OHCI braucht.

z.B. bei mir:

```
00:07.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp Unknown device c902

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 7

   I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2
```

----------

## StefanP

Hatte mit dem VIA-Chipsatz mit USB2.0 genau das gleiche Problem, und habe mir deshalb eine USB 2.0 PCI-Karte besorgt. Mit der treten leider genau die gleichen Probleme auf. Sobald ich wieder zu HAuse bin, werde ich mal weiter schauen.

Stefan.

----------

## StefanP

Habe für das Laufwerk eine udev-Regel erstellt, und nun scheint es zu funktionieren.

Stefan.

----------

